

IOS 7: TextKit, UIDynamics, hidden gems & more in objc.io #5 - floriankugler
http://www.objc.io/issue-5

======
floriankugler
Are we violating any HN policies by posting new issues of objc.io here? It's
not the first time that our link drops down 30 spots or so from one second to
the next.

I am genuinely curious. If somebody has any insights, I appreciate a comment.

